# Bronco Demo Team UK Fan Day in May



## Warbirds News (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bronco Demo Team is bringing their newly restored OV-10B Bronco to the UK for it’s first public showing on May 3rd, 2014.

Bronco Demo Team UK Fan Day in May


Take pictures and report!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll see if I can get down there for that one, although I've got a lot going on in May, so might not be able to make it. I'd love to see a Bronco close up.


----------

